# Looking for villa rental



## jonesy2050 (Mar 29, 2015)

We are looking for a villa to rent over Christmas for a fortnight or longer if the price was right. Provisional dates are 19 December to 2 January 2016.
We need two bedrooms, preferably ensuite, or two bathrooms. Pet friendly, ideally have internet, garden. We have been searching in the eastern Algarve, Tavira area, and really don't want to go further west than Faro. So the ideal would be a house/villa (pool not necessary) within about 5km from the coast. We are not looking for an apartment or lots of stairs!
Our budget is max 500€ per week, but if we could get somewhere for a month for up to 1000€ that would be magic.
Can anyone help? We've trawled the normal websites until we know every property available. Does anyone have something to suit us out there?
Many thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Are you sure you are not from the Rental Licence Inspectorate  There are a lot of properties no longer on the rental market any more because of the stupidity of the requirements for the new rental licence. (Mainly the need to register a business activity and pay social security).


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

MrBife said:


> Are you sure you are not from the Rental Licence Inspectorate  There are a lot of properties no longer on the rental market any more because of the stupidity of the requirements for the new rental licence. (Mainly the need to register a business activity and pay social security).


There are exemptions from the social security obligations in the case of properties owned by pensioners and in the case where the annual income is below approximately €16700 gross income (€16700 x 15%) i.e. the deemed income is less than €2515.32 or if the property is owned by a non resident / resident and he is already contributing to a social security system (though not all countries are recognised in respect of this exemption). Off course there are bureaucratic hurdles - other countries also have bureaucratic hurdles - they just are different hurdles.


----------



## AllGoAlgarve (Apr 8, 2015)

PS . Fully licensed and legal .


----------

